# 2011 Walkie Talkie Radios Any Better??



## Davexx1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just curious if the new 2011 model walkie talkie radios by Motorolla, Uniden, Cobra or ?? were any better and had any longer range than previous years models?

As has been said in the past, when used in typical hunting wilderness areas and woods the range of these small personal walkie talkie radios is very short and does not come close to the advertised maximum distance.  Apparently trees and thick brush greatly reduces the effective range.

Dave


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 20, 2011)

My newest set is about 3 or 4 years old. They're better then nothing. We rarely use them now as cell service is good, on Verizon, where we are. Texts mostly, and voice sometimes.

Our prop is a little under a mile long and the radios didn't work reliably from end2end. I think mine are 5 mile radios.. Or at least they are supposed to be.  But they don't get it done.


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

cell phone pretty much ended my walkie talkie days


----------



## trial&error (Feb 26, 2011)

Same power output limits, slightly better receivers, slightly better antennas.  So no they're not much better.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Seems the top of the line Motorolla or Uniden personal walkie radios should be able to get more range in the wooded wilderness areas.

Dave


----------



## Raf Salazar (Mar 8, 2011)

i was under the impression that new walkie-talkies, post 911, had to be "line of site" in order to work....


----------



## CamoCop (Mar 26, 2011)

i got some 2 years ago that advertised 30 miles.  i knew this would not happen but i was hoping for atlest 2 miles in the woods.  turns out we could not cumminicate on a 513 acre lease.  we were no more than 600 yards apart and still could not talk.  these were upper end Motorola's too.  they are all junk


----------



## RdKill (Mar 26, 2011)

I gave up on the 2 ways.  Hand held CBs work well for places where cell phones don't work.  I have about a dozen of them I hand out when we do Gopher Tortoise burrow surveys in South GA for DNR ...lot's of rattlesnakes and other ways to get hurt down there, so we like to stay in touch with each other.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 28, 2011)

Raf Salazar said:


> i was under the impression that new walkie-talkies, post 911, had to be "line of site" in order to work....



Even pre 911 it has been line of sight, they might advertise 5 mile range but that must have been tested in the Salt flats or desert cause at work we have had top of the line Motorolas and might get 3/4 of a mile max due to the terrain.

In my area we use marine radios mounted in vehicles for dog hunting, not legal to use them inland but the distance and the channel options are far better than a CB.


----------



## BamaBart (Apr 19, 2011)

I burned up two sets of $100 Motorollas in a month. We talk on them a lot. I bought the $89 Midlands and they have worked like a charm for a year. I had always liked Motorolla but when I started using them every day I found out real fast that the Midlands are better.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Today I was talking to an online supplier of two way radios and he said the Midland 5 watt two way radios were definitely better and had longer range than Motorolla, but their sound quality was not as good as Motorolla.

I read where the Midland 3 year warranty was questionable as it did not cover much.

The Midland GXT1000 has all the features, not camo, $10 less that the top of the line model GXT1050.

Dave


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2012)

i bought these from cabela's last year....added 2 extra.....i use them while rabbit hunting.....they work fine for my application.....i tested them at 1 mile and worked ok.....this year a ga power crew was running cables and were using the same channel and we had bleed over from them and had to change channels.....

i had a set of the big motorolas, they were just to big and bulky to tote thru the briars......these fit nicely in a pocket......

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ts&Ntt=RADIO&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

